

Sun's stars: Where are they now? And why did they leave? - ableal
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/051810-suns-stars-where-are-they.html

======
nailer
I've been maintaining this list on Wikipedia (with references to each) since
before the acquisition, and I'd be surprised if the author didn't use this
article to create his own - there's very little difference between them.

So if you'd like an ad free & CC version:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_acquisition_by_Oracle#Impac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_acquisition_by_Oracle#Impact)

------
hello_moto
It's unfortunate to see the aftermath of Oracle SUN's purchase. I used to
explore their website to see what products they have (OpenSSO, OpenDS,
OpenPortal, OpenSolaris, OpenESB, MySQL, GlassFish and its supports). Most of
them could compete with Microsoft and RedHat in the SMB and in the low to mid
level Enterprise sectors.

I wish they would spun off the company into 2-3 sub-companies: Hardware, R&D
and/or Service. Cause if one is deemed not making money, either they kill it
or do something extreme to it, but at least it won't drag the other parts as
well.

------
rbanffy
I seriously doubt Oracle has the right philosophy and ideals to preserve what
was good at Sun.

Sun was a hardware company and should focus on it and open-source whatever
they could. OpenSolaris is a wonderful driver for sales of Thumper-class
servers.

------
nkassis
well... damn I wish that Google had bought Sun. That would have been one hell
of an invention machine. I guess they are taking the back door way of hiring
the ones who are leaving.

~~~
Tamerlin
Google probably didn't want Sun's hardware. They have the dubious honor of
having some of the largest processor design teams out there, and yet some of
the slowest processors in every generation.

I read an article about how much the DB2 folks liked Sparcs, and would MUCH
rather convince their customers to buy Sun boxes than IBM, Itanium, or x86
boxes. The reason? The DB2 group charges a per-CPU license fee, similar in
magnitude to Oracle's. On a POWER machine they would typically sell 4-8
licenses. On Itanium and x86, they might get to 32.

On a comparably performing Sun, 128.

~~~
rbanffy
The other way to read this is that DB2 licensing favors POWER.

~~~
Tamerlin
That depends on whether you're buying or selling DB2 licenses. If you're
buying, POWER. If you're selling, Sparc.

~~~
rbanffy
Anyway, it favors the purchase of POWER servers.

IBM has to sell them to someone. Linux users won't buy them to run MySQL.

~~~
Tamerlin
Agreed.

